# My cockateil and the way she is acting



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok now that we have the one busted eg I put everything back in her cage and now she is sitting in the bowl of nesting material with her butt in the air and she is staying near by the nesting box so we will see I guess Im new to this


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Does she looks strained? They ussually act that way right before they lay the egg.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Why is the nesting material in a bowl and not in the box? Here is a link about breeding http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html


----------

